# Trudi and Archie's Kitchen



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have gotten behind in posting my projects. Here are some pics of kitchen cabinets made for my brother in law's rent house. They are paint grade using birch plywood and poplar for the face frames, drawers, drawer fronts and raised panel doors.

Overall, they turned out pretty nice. I hope to never, ever have to make another "monster" - the diagonal corner cabinet which houses the oven and microwave.

Cabinet descriptions:


Wall cabinet over the refrigerator
Wall cabinet over the dishwasher (adjacent to the sink)
Diagonal corner cabinet for oven and microwave
Wall cabinet to the right of the "monster"
Sink base with drawers
Base cabinet with drawers and doors
Kitchen island for cooktop w/ drawers
Two base cabinets for the bar area.
Blum soft close hinges were used for all doors.

First order of business was to draw up some plans from the blank slate. They didn't have any plans so this was kinda my idea. Turns out they like it. I hired a friend to draw the construction detail for the corner cabinet. I couldn't have done it without his help. Money well spent (which was included in the original bid).

More pics to come.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Raised panel construction and cabinet construction.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

More construction pics.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

More construction pics. After completing the sink base, we built the cook top island with the eight drawers.

Then it was time for the monster. We cut and dry fit everything we could in the shop, but it took most of the day to assemble it on site. Archie helped with the assembly. That was part of the agreement. When it came time to attach the face frame, we had two glue bottles going and three brushes. I took the time to cover the installation with everyone emphasizing that time was of the essence. It worked out pretty well. We only needed the big hammer once!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Time to bring in the rest. Installation was not part of my job.

They were painting them when they could. Trudi even picked up some of the doors and drawer fronts, got 'em painted and brought them back to me. That is why some of the construction pics look two toned.

That is all for now.
I will try to get some pics when they have completed the installation.

Mike


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice work here. Those doors along must have taken a million hours to construct with all the rail/stiles/raised panels. I'm getting tired just thinking about it....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing on the doors. I built 18 shaker style doors for the built ins in my den. I just used 1/4" ply for the inserts, but I was really tired of building doors by the time I finished. 

Looks great though.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

You guys are right. There is a lot of work in those doors. I tried to use boards without having to glue up any, but I still had to glue up a few.


----------

